# Just a week away!!



## muzzlehunter (Nov 29, 2009)

When you first start your journey to draw a le tag it seems like its never going to happen!!! Thats how I felt 12 yrs ago, now im a week away from going on a le elk hunt. I know if I blink it will be here and gone in no time. Ive done all the prep work I can think of, Ive lost almost 30lbs, shooting as much as time allows, looking over maps, scouting you name it. My wife thinks ive gone insane....shes probably right. No matter the outcome I know like any other hunt I will have memories that will last a lifetime!


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

I totally understand your feelings. I am just a week away from the general muzzy hunt myself and the butterflies are getting intense. Almost all my thoughts are on the hunt and preparation. It's a great time of year.
Good luck with your pursuit and I hope you bag the biggest of the big!


----------



## muzzlehunter (Nov 29, 2009)

Thanks Bears butt, best of luck to you as well! And your so right the butterflies are there whether a le or general hunt, think thats what keeps us going year after year.


----------



## Fishracer (Mar 2, 2009)

I have the butterflies as well but this year is different then years past. This is the first year for my son to hunt. I think i am more excited then he is. Can't wait!


----------



## ramrod (Apr 15, 2008)

I took the whole hunt off of work this year. the last 5 days of the hunt I will be hunting alone as everyone else has work. I want to hold out for a nice one. not worried about meat this year, I have a cow tag in November.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I am along with most of you except for the 30 lost pounds; I have only had 3 weeks to prepare, but on the bike as I type. Getting stoked; Google Earth is a great tool.


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

Yep...same here. Most thoughts seem to direct themselves to the hunt this year. I'm packing in 5 miles for the entire hunt, and haven't done this in the past. I think my wife thinks I've gone crazy with all the gear preparation and scouting. I try to tell her that hunting is not all that I think about...she just smiles and walks away at that point :lol:


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I have been out scouting regularly this year and have seen plenty of deer. I have a 10 minute ride on the ATV from the house to where I start hunting. I do miss the big deer camps like we use to have, but just me and my daughter this year so we will stay close to home and try to fill our tags. I haven't had a muzzleloader tag since 2001 and I'm super excited to be going this year with my daughter.


----------



## bubba b (Sep 10, 2008)

muzzle hunter i know what you mean about the le draw we have been putting in for years and it got to the point that we didnt plan on going this year and started to get ready for the hunt in november and bam you got a le tag now tons of scouting , tons of shooting all this prep work with big dreams of monster bulls but with these dreams you still cant sleep haha good luck to you


----------



## muzzlehunter (Nov 29, 2009)

Thanks bubba, good luck to you. Post some pics when your done.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

6 days, 8 hours and 2 minutes...., but who is counting? 
ME!!!


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

OK Muzzlehunter...... post the pics and the story!


----------



## muzzlehunter (Nov 29, 2009)

Just got home, headed to the taxidermist. Put pics up soon.


----------



## muzzlehunter (Nov 29, 2009)

If I can figure out how to post pics I will


----------

